# Goat kid with liquid  yellow poop



## ancient (May 22, 2022)

I need some advice.
 I've been raising goats for years now and never had a bottle kid so not sure what to do. . I had a young doe e scape her pen and end up in my breeding pen. She got pregnant.  Birth went good. I checked multiple  times a day the first few days that there was milk and the kid was feeding. 
 About a week later I noticed the kid wasn't looking well so I checked the mom and she has no milk. Brought the kid in and have been bottle feeding her raw milk from my other goats. I noticed since this morning  she has really liquid yellow poop. Aside from that she is eating good and having fun playing.whats going on with her?


----------



## merkleroot (May 22, 2022)

The kid's body may have gotten used to the small amount of milk she was getting from mom and now a normal amount might be a lot for the kid. Bottle kids that are over fed often get milk scours which are usually yellow. That's my first thought, my second would be maybe an infection in Mama's body caused her to dry up and maybe the kid got the infection through the milk? Third would be dietary changes, maybe the other does have richer milk ect and it's causing digestive upset? Someone more knowledgeable could probably help more.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 22, 2022)

Better to start out underfeeding a bottle baby than overfeeding.


----------



## ancient (May 22, 2022)

Thanks  to you both. I was kind of thinking it was maybe overeating. I'll try giving her less and see how she does


----------

